# Need Northern CA 7/25-7/28 studio or 1bd



## Christinern (Jul 17, 2013)

It's my anniversary & I need a unit Thursday 7/25 to Sunday 7/28 in NoCal. SF, Napa, Sonoma.........

Thank you---------Christine


----------

